# [Tip] porthole-0.3 released

## sireyessire

pour ceux à qui le mode texte fait peur, cette interface python/gtk est la poursuite de gportage.

Cette version permet des taches simples telles que emerge , unmerge , sync et upgrades   :Wink: 

les ebuilds sont dispo sur leur site, ne venez pas me taper si ça merde, je ne fais que relayer l'info pour des gens qui aiment pas le mode texte c'est tout  :Wink: 

leur site web

le changelog

pour reporter des bugs et oui, ils ont peut-être pas pensé à tout encore  :Razz: 

screenshot

----------

## kikou

Dans le même genre, il y a aussi guitoo :

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16002

Moi aussi, je ne fais que relayer une info que j'ai trouvée hier ...  :Wink: 

Le mode texte c'est mieux !

:p

----------

## Dais

porthole est un peu con quand même ... tu le lances en utilisateur, il te dit "t'es pas root, tu pourras rien faire mwahaha !!!" alors qu'il aurait été tellement plus pratique qu'il demande le mdp root !

Là on est obligés de lancer une console, faire un p'tit su, puis lancer porthole .. o_o

Je crois que c'est gnome-system-tools qui demande, lui :p

----------

## guilc

 *Dais wrote:*   

> porthole est un peu con quand même ... tu le lances en utilisateur, il te dit "t'es pas root, tu pourras rien faire mwahaha !!!" alors qu'il aurait été tellement plus pratique qu'il demande le mdp root !

 

Ce n'est pas con, mais pour qu'il ait les droits root proprement, il faut lui donner un bit suid, ce qui ajoute une faille de sécurité potentielle...

Franchement, je préfère la méthode actuelle qui est beaucoup plus saine pour le systeme

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   porthole est un peu con quand même ... tu le lances en utilisateur, il te dit "t'es pas root, tu pourras rien faire mwahaha !!!" alors qu'il aurait été tellement plus pratique qu'il demande le mdp root ! 
> 
> Ce n'est pas con, mais pour qu'il ait les droits root proprement, il faut lui donner un bit suid, ce qui ajoute une faille de sécurité potentielle...
> 
> Franchement, je préfère la méthode actuelle qui est beaucoup plus saine pour le systeme

 

bien d'accord avec toi guilc, et puis tu as qu'à tout faire en console comme ça tu auras monsi de questions à te poser  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

Je fais déjà tout ça en console, mais une des forces de linux est le choix je vous le rappelle: le choix de quelque chose d'éprouvé mais de rebutant pour les nouveaux (ligne de commande) ou de quelque chose de plus attirant mais forcément un tant soit peu moins riche en fonctionnalités.

Donc le coup du "t'as qu'à le faire en commande" bof quoi.

Je suis d'accord pour la sécurité maintenant que je le sais, m'enfin évitez de toujours répondre des trucs du genre "t'as qu'à le faire avec la console" dès qu'une question se pose pour un outil graphique dont le but est de faciliter/aider l'accès .. c'est pas comme ça que vous attirerez des gens à utiliser gentoo, et ça a surtout le don d'énerver.

----------

## Trevoke

Je vais avouer que Dais a raison : la ligne de commande fait peur, parce qu'elle est vide.

Avec une GUI, tout d'un coup t'as tout plein de trucs et ils te disent facilement ou trouver les infos. J'ai pas encore le reflexe de faire "man <monprobleme>" moi .. Meme si j'evolue (?) lentement de la GUI a la ligne de commande  :Smile: 

Et je trouve qu'une interface graphique (le serveur X) est super pratique pour faire 35 choses en meme temps, meme si elles sont toutes lignes de commande  :Cool: 

----------

